# Pickled Snake Still Alive



## markannab (Oct 5, 2013)

Pickled snake wakes up, bites woman


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 5, 2013)

Good


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 5, 2013)

I read it on the interwebs so it must be true


----------



## -Peter (Oct 5, 2013)

Sounds more like pickled woman bitten by live snake...


----------



## FAY (Oct 5, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## Emilie (Oct 5, 2013)

It even goes on to say it's not uncommon for the snake to survive being pickled as long as the container it not airtight lol


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 5, 2013)

What likely really happened; dead snake slides out nudging hand, woman gets scared and goes to hospital, media hears about it and turns it into this.


----------

